# Hornwort Problems!!



## jimbo2412 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tank spec's
Nitrate-40ppm
Nitrite-0ppm
pH-7.2
KH-120ppm
GH-180ppm
Ammonia-0
36g Bow front 
17w aquarium Bulb
No CO2
My hornwort has been doing fine for the past 2 weeks but the last 3 days its been getting worse and today i decided to remove it and it totally fell apart. there was pieces of plant everywhere what did i do wrond


----------



## jimbo2412 (Mar 2, 2009)

No i do not dose with any fertilizer.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Never had any long term success with hornwort, Its a great plant but always found it to be touchy and when it decides to croak, it makes a heck of a mess *y2*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

What's the temp in the tank and how did you have it in there (i.e planted or floating)? Lighting is really low as well. Any chems added?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm betting it's the lack of lighting as well. The warmer the water is, the more light hornwort will require to thrive.


----------



## jimbo2412 (Mar 2, 2009)

The temp is 81F and it was floating.


----------



## PocketDoll (Aug 13, 2009)

I've never had luck with hornwort either, I guess because my water is always quite warm and my light isn't very strong. I would just try a different plant. :-/


----------

